# Now you can have your very own Grilbot!



## medtran49 (Oct 28, 2015)

Saw a pop-up on a work-related forum I visit and just couldn't resist looking.   A new toy for ONLY $130, although you can get 20% off and free shipping for Halloween.  Grill Cleaning Made Easy | Grillbots | Grillbots


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 28, 2015)

Sweet.   Now if it could wash the kitchen floor while the little girls took turns riding on it,  our lives would be so much easier and more fun


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 28, 2015)

We were thinking about getting a Roomba at one point recently but decided against it because we figured the pugs would kill it.  However, if they weren't around, I could EASILY see one of the cats riding it around the house.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 28, 2015)

I think Addie has a Roomba, or maybe she just does the Rumba.   She could give us lessons either way. 

Really,  I don't have an issue cleaning the grill.  I _Do _have probs getting up off my knees when scrubbing the floor ( corners) etc, ) where a mop doesn't cooperate.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 28, 2015)

They do make a robot that washes floors, it's from the makers of Roomba, called the Scooba.  There's also a robot that cleans gutters.

I'd rather clean the grill than vacuum or wash the floors, or clean gutters...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 28, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> They do make a robot that washes floors, it's from the makers of Roomba, called the Scooba. There's also a robot that cleans gutters.
> 
> I'd rather clean the grill than vacuum or wash the floors, or clean gutters...


 
What, does someone stay up nights thinking up these products !


----------



## RPCookin (Oct 28, 2015)

It takes me about 30 seconds with a wire grill brush to clean my grill, and I save $130.  After watching the video, it takes longer to clean the Grillbot that it takes me to clean my grill.  As long as the grill is heated sterile and all the chunks are knocked off, that's as clean as my grates are ever going to be.


----------

